
Show HN: JARVIS on Messenger - swapagarwal
https://github.com/swapagarwal/JARVIS-on-Messenger
======
testpass
It's a good start :)

I've noticed people try to start out with NLP + machine learning when creating
a bot, got any plans for that?

~~~
swapagarwal
Thanks! One of the reasons I made this is to lower the entry barrier in the
world of open source. If we get good contributions, I'll definitely want to
include NLP / ML.

